# T4i or 7D upgrade



## Juga (Feb 17, 2013)

I currently own a T3 because I didn't want to spend too much if I didn't like photography but now I want to upgrade. I plan on using my camera for taking pictures of my kids and family, friends, and maybe some work on the side but nothing 'professional' However I don't want to sell myself short of anything. So my question is should I go with the T4i, which I can get for an excellent price now, or the entry professional 7D?


----------



## Justman1020 (Feb 17, 2013)

What lens set up do you have?


----------



## Juga (Feb 17, 2013)

Justman1020 said:


> What lens set up do you have?



My wife bought a bundle that had the standard kit lens 18-55mm,75-300 (no IS), and 50mm f/1.8 II.


----------



## bigal1000 (Feb 17, 2013)

Don't get angry,but those lenses are not very good, I'd keep the T3,upgrade your lenses when you can and then think about a new body. The 501.8 has the best IQ.Id keep that one.Only my opinion though.


----------



## Juga (Feb 17, 2013)

bigal1000 said:


> Don't get angry,but those lenses are not very good, I'd keep the T3,upgrade your lenses when you can and then think about a new body. The 501.8 has the best IQ.Id keep that one.Only my opinion though.



haha, why would I get angry? They are basic lenses...which is why they include them in the kit. Thanks.


----------



## enzodm (Feb 17, 2013)

T3 is a good camera to start with, as any other entry level (you'll miss spot measurement). ​The 18-55IS is not bad from many points of view, for its cost. The only questionable lens is the 75-300, Canon released a 55-250IS which is cheap and better. ​However, for a beginner, the bottleneck is elsewhere (read: behind the camera  ), and quality issues become secondary. So, before any upgrade, just try what you have: this helps to learn their limits and choose the right body and lenses to go with (e.g., T3i has the same sensor as 7D, 60D, T2i... if you do not need 7D autofocus and ergonomics, you might just go with one of the others). After three years, I switched from 18-55 to Tamron 17-50/2.8, better in low light (kids in mind too  ). Furthermore, I suppose sooner  Canon finally will release a better APS-C sensor, to cope with competitors that are currently slightly better. I would wait to have a significant upgrade.


----------



## Juga (Feb 17, 2013)

enzodm said:


> T3 is a good camera to start with, as any other entry level (you'll miss spot measurement). ​The 18-55IS is not bad from many points of view, for its cost. The only questionable lens is the 75-300, Canon released a 55-250IS which is cheap and better. ​However, for a beginner, the bottleneck is elsewhere (read: behind the camera  ), and quality issues become secondary. So, before any upgrade, just try what you have: this helps to learn their limits and choose the right body and lenses to go with (e.g., T3i has the same sensor as 7D, 60D, T2i... if you do not need 7D autofocus and ergonomics, you might just go with one of the others). After three years, I switched from 18-55 to Tamron 17-50/2.8, better in low light (kids in mind too  ). Furthermore, I suppose sooner Canon finally will release a better APS-C sensor, to cope with competitors that are currently slightly better. I would wait to have a significant upgrade.



Thanks for this advice. I am comfortable with the lens which is why I want to upgrade the body to have better low light shooting where I can expand the ISO settings. I have even thought of going full frame to the 6d but I don't like the fact that it doesn't have a built in flash. IDK upgrading is a difficult decision.


----------



## pgriz (Feb 17, 2013)

Actually, you're lucky the camera doesn't have built-in flash.  More images are ruined by this helpful accessory than you can imagine.  Buy a good flash unit that allows you to shoot manual or E-TTL, and gives you the ability to swivel the head (especially useful for bounce light).  Both the canon 430EX II and the 580EX II are very good units.  Less expensive are the Yuongo units.  For family shots, I use a 580EX II in bounce mode almost all the time and the results are pretty good.  At some point, you'll want to move to off-camera flash, and cheap radio triggers will allow you to do that.  At the same time, shooting in bright sunlight, you can use the flash to fill in the shadows (here, shooting direct doesn't impact image quality too much), and with features such as HS (High-speed flash) you can do things that would have been difficult with lesser gear.

In order of preference, I'd get the flash unit first, then a tripod.  With those two accessories, you'll dramatically increase your ability to take great photos under less-than-ideal circumstances,.


----------



## Juga (Feb 17, 2013)

pgriz said:


> Actually, you're lucky the camera doesn't have built-in flash. More images are ruined by this helpful accessory than you can imagine. Buy a good flash unit that allows you to shoot manual or E-TTL, and gives you the ability to swivel the head (especially useful for bounce light). Both the canon 430EX II and the 580EX II are very good units. Less expensive are the Yuongo units. For family shots, I use a 580EX II in bounce mode almost all the time and the results are pretty good. At some point, you'll want to move to off-camera flash, and cheap radio triggers will allow you to do that. At the same time, shooting in bright sunlight, you can use the flash to fill in the shadows (here, shooting direct doesn't impact image quality too much), and with features such as HS (High-speed flash) you can do things that would have been difficult with lesser gear.
> 
> In order of preference, I'd get the flash unit first, then a tripod. With those two accessories, you'll dramatically increase your ability to take great photos under less-than-ideal circumstances,.



I know that the flash is better external in most cases but I would like one built in for the sake of convience and the effect it has on my wallet...haha.


----------



## 2fastlx (Feb 17, 2013)

This is a no brainer. The 7d over a rebel all day long. Pick up the 7d and a 24-105L.


----------



## jaomul (Feb 17, 2013)

The 7d is a great camera, but the t4i is good to. The image quality of both will be similar but the t4i has a few bells and whistles for video that are better than the 7d. However using the 7d with 2 wheels for adjusting parameters make it easier to use, it does also have a very fancy af system and is generally a fast camera for everything. If you are dead set in upgrading your camera try to see and hold both models. If you currently like the feel of your t3, the rebel will be similar (maybe just a little better). I would however consider if you upgrade your camera are you going to upgrade your lenses. If so I would go with them first as sometimes people buy good lenses and it improves their photos.


----------



## texkam (Feb 17, 2013)

Relax, your camera body is more than adequate for your needs. Upgrading to the 7D or T4i will give you a negligible upgrade. High quality, fast glass will give you better results than a new body. Learning to shoot in raw, process images well and master off camera flash, will give you the greatest results, even while using your existing glass.



> I know that the flash is better external in most cases but I would like one built in for the sake of convience and the effect it has on my wallet...haha.


Then accept the fact that the quality of your pictures will reflect that. Your problem is not your camera.


----------



## Juga (Feb 17, 2013)

jaomul said:


> The 7d is a great camera, but the t4i is good to. The image quality of both will be similar but the t4i has a few bells and whistles for video that are better than the 7d. However using the 7d with 2 wheels for adjusting parameters make it easier to use, it does also have a very fancy af system and is generally a fast camera for everything. If you are dead set in upgrading your camera try to see and hold both models. If you currently like the feel of your t3, the rebel will be similar (maybe just a little better). I would however consider if you upgrade your camera are you going to upgrade your lenses. If so I would go with them first as sometimes people buy good lenses and it improves their photos.



I have a limited budget right now but whenever I do upgrade the body I plan on getting another lens as well. I have used the 7d and like the feel of it and the AF system has MANY more focus points which is great but I also like to manual focus. Thanks for the advice. When I do upgrade I am sure I will post to flaunt my new stuff.


----------



## Juga (Feb 17, 2013)

texkam said:


> Relax, your camera body is more than adequate for your needs. Upgrading to the 7D or T4i will give you a negligible upgrade. High quality, fast glass will give you better results than a new body. Learning to shoot in raw, process images well and master off camera flash, will give you the greatest results, even while using your existing glass.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I think you have me mistaken kind sir. I enjoy my T3 very much and think it is a quality camera for the price I paid and I don't like to use my flash unless I am front lighting. I rather have a noisy picture than overexposed or causing harsh shadows. When I do upgrade I want it to be an upgrade that is going to last for a while so I can buy quality supporting pieces (lens, flash, etc). Thanks for the advice though.


----------



## arin04 (Feb 17, 2013)

I have a t3i and researched and asked so much about upgrading the camera and considered everything out there. I have the 50mm lens and with much advice went and spent my money on a flash and two very nice and expensive lenses. My picture quality is much better and the external flash has helped a lot for indoor and some outdoor pictures. My opinion would also be to look at a lens first and one that will also work with a full frame when you decide to upgrade. But end of the day it is whatever you are comfortable with and if it is to upgrade then do it. Also see if you can rent a slr for a few days to see if you notice a difference. Good luck 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Juga (Feb 17, 2013)

arin04 said:


> I have a t3i and researched and asked so much about upgrading the camera and considered everything out there. I have the 50mm lens and with much advice went and spent my money on a flash and two very nice and expensive lenses. My picture quality is much better and the external flash has helped a lot for indoor and some outdoor pictures. My opinion would also be to look at a lens first and one that will also work with a full frame when you decide to upgrade. But end of the day it is whatever you are comfortable with and if it is to upgrade then do it. Also see if you can rent a slr for a few days to see if you notice a difference. Good luck
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2



I have a SLR...I like it very much


----------



## texkam (Feb 17, 2013)

> I think you have me mistaken kind sir. I enjoy my T3 very much and think it is a quality camera for the price I paid and I don't like to use my flash unless I am front lighting. I rather have a noisy picture than overexposed or causing harsh shadows. When I do upgrade I want it to be an upgrade that is going to last for a while so I can buy quality supporting pieces (lens, flash, etc). Thanks for the advice though.


No I don't. You're right, the T3 is a quality camera for your stated purposes. It has a maximum iso of 6400. To get any appreciable low light improvement you would need to upgrade to a high end, full frame model way beyond your budget. The 7D or T4i will buy you some, but not a significant enough difference in this area to justify the price. For me, a recent upgrade from my old Xsi to a T4i (for $599.00) was significant, for the Xsi only had a maximum iso of 1600 and no video capability, so $600 for these 2 major upgrades and several other minor ones made sense in this case.

If you learn how to master light, be it natual or artificial, you will have no issues with overexposure and harsh shadows.



> When I do upgrade I am sure I will post to flaunt my new stuff


It seems from this statement you are more interested in flaunting new stuff than learning how to make pictures. Once again IMHO, your camera is not the problem.


----------



## Justman1020 (Feb 17, 2013)

The reason i asked is because my recommendation falls in line with everyone else. Buy a better lens or two.


----------



## Juga (Feb 17, 2013)

texkam said:


> > I think you have me mistaken kind sir. I enjoy my T3 very much and think it is a quality camera for the price I paid and I don't like to use my flash unless I am front lighting. I rather have a noisy picture than overexposed or causing harsh shadows. When I do upgrade I want it to be an upgrade that is going to last for a while so I can buy quality supporting pieces (lens, flash, etc). Thanks for the advice though.
> 
> 
> No I don't. You're right, the T3 is a quality camera for your stated purposes. It has a maximum iso of 6400. To get any appreciable low light improvement you would need to upgrade to a high end, full frame model way beyond your budget. The 7D or T4i will buy you some, but not a significant enough difference in this area to justify the price. For me, a recent upgrade from my old Xsi to a T4i (for $599.00) was significant, for the Xsi only had a maximum iso of 1600 and no video capability, so $600 for these 2 major upgrades and several other minor ones made sense in this case.
> ...



I was kidding but if you want to take it that way then you are entitled to that opinion. Also the 7D is expandable to 12800 ISO which is significant compared to 6400. Also if you read my posts earlier you would have read that I am also considering the 6D which is a significant jump in low light shooting as well.


----------



## texkam (Feb 17, 2013)

So the prevailing wisdom here suggests that you upgrade your glass and/or invest in a nice speedlight. Enjoy your new body.


----------



## Juga (Feb 17, 2013)

texkam said:


> So the prevailing wisdom here suggests that you upgrade your glass and/or invest in a nice speedlight. Enjoy your new body.



Thanks...I will enjoy whatever equipment upgrade I decide to go with. Every but you Texkam offered excellent opinions


----------



## goodguy (Feb 17, 2013)

I would like to add few more points to consider, the 7D should be upgraded soon so unless you are getting a good deal on it I would wait because I doubt the replacement will be much more expensive.
Remember the sensor on the 7D and T4i is same so I wouldnt expect a HUGE improvement between the 2 cameras  and the T4i is so much cheapper I would seriously consider the T4i.
Of course if money is not a problem then by all means the 7D is the better camera.

Another point to concider is you mentioning the 6D which is a fantastic camera, you will need to get lenses that work with a Full Frame camera so thats more expenses to add on the camera, the DX body lenses will work on FF camera but you will loose so much with them that will itl not give you the amazing results this camera is truly capable of giving with the apropriet lenses.

Good luck!


----------



## Josh66 (Feb 17, 2013)

Juga said:


> When I do upgrade I want it to be an upgrade that is going to last for a while so I can buy quality supporting pieces (lens, flash, etc). Thanks for the advice though.



Lenses will last quite a while longer than any new body you can buy.  Any body you buy will be obsolete in a few years.  The lenses will last for decades.  The lenses are the 'main expense' - get those out of the way, and THEN upgrade bodies as they come out...

A mediocre lens on a prosumer body is still a mediocre lens.


I'm not going to waste much time explaining it though, because it sounds like you've already made your decision (if not already made your purchase and just want confirmation that you made the right choice) - once you have your mind made up, there's no going back.  I know how that is, lol.


----------



## arin04 (Feb 17, 2013)

Sorry, I meant to say rent a slr that you want to upgrade to and see if you notice a big difference with the lenses you have now 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Chris_Fife (Feb 17, 2013)

I shoot with the 7D and highly recommend it BUT would tell you to invest in a good piece of glass.  

The Canon 28-135 (standard kit glass for the 7D) or 24-105 would be ideal for you.  You are going to drop ~$500 for the 28-135 or ~$1250 for the 24-105.  The good news is lenses are a mainstay, cameras upgrade all the time.


----------



## Chris_Fife (Feb 17, 2013)

...I am actually getting rid of my 28-135 if you are interested.  It has ~1500 pics on it and is in pristine condition.  I shoot food and want to upgrade my nifty fifty.  I'd let it go for a reasonable $


----------



## Juga (Feb 17, 2013)

O|||||||O said:


> Juga said:
> 
> 
> > When I do upgrade I want it to be an upgrade that is going to last for a while so I can buy quality supporting pieces (lens, flash, etc). Thanks for the advice though.
> ...



I think this is what Texkam was trying to say in a more rude way. I haven't made a purchase and I haven't made my mind. If I upgrade body it won't be for at least a year. What am I to do with all that time in between? Haha. I want to drop some dime on a lens I just don't know the direction I want to go yet. I am still very new to photography which is why I am asking around and doing some research before I make rash decisions.


----------



## dmunsie (Feb 18, 2013)

Like others have said, if you're looking for better "looking" pictures, the 7D, t3i, t4i will all give you similar results. I have a t3i and purchased the 7d as my "upgrade" camera, but then quickly realized I really wasn't getting that much of a technical upgrade so I took it back and purchased a 5DM3. I love the t3i and get great results with it. Like others have said, keep the t3i and invest in better glass. But if you really want to upgrade the body...the 5dm3 is nice.


----------



## Juga (Feb 18, 2013)

dmunsie said:


> Like others have said, if you're looking for better "looking" pictures, the 7D, t3i, t4i will all give you similar results. I have a t3i and purchased the 7d as my "upgrade" camera, but then quickly realized I really wasn't getting that much of a technical upgrade so I took it back and purchased a 5DM3. I love the t3i and get great results with it. Like others have said, keep the t3i and invest in better glass. But if you really want to upgrade the body...the 5dm3 is nice.



Thanks for the advice. I have a t3 not a t3i


----------



## enzodm (Feb 18, 2013)

Juga said:


> Also the 7D is expandable to 12800 ISO which is significant compared to 6400. Also if you read my posts earlier you would have read that I am also considering the 6D which is a significant jump in low light shooting as well.



"expandable" does not mean it provides real 12800 ISO (so, more noise). 
If you look on DXOmark, T4i sensor is actually slightly worst than T3 in terms of noise (and different from 7D, which is slightly better and the same as T3i, T2i, 60D). So, not much gain in terms of low light -gain you could have with a lens with larger aperture. From this my suggestion for a Tamron 17-50/2.8, good value for money, and two stops of gain at tele end. Or go cheap, buy a Yongnuo flash + wireless trigger and become a strobist


----------



## raaskohx10 (Feb 18, 2013)

dmunsie said:


> Like others have said, if you're looking for better "looking" pictures, the 7D, t3i, t4i will all give you similar results. I have a t3i and purchased the 7d as my "upgrade" camera, but then quickly realized I really wasn't getting that much of a technical upgrade so I took it back and purchased a 5DM3. I love the t3i and get great results with it. Like others have said, keep the t3i and invest in better glass. But if you really want to upgrade the body...the 5dm3 is nice.


I second that advice. It is logical and wise. Even if we invest in "L" glass and mount it on a cheap body it is not going to give us the desired result. The DxOMark comparision charts are proof of that. There is a button under the lens pic where you can select different bodies for mount and you will be surprised to see the poor results a cheap body can give even with  L lens. So, if one has to upgrade then it should be body+glass and not the body alone.


----------



## Juga (Feb 18, 2013)

There are so many good suggestions on here that I might be getting overwhelmed by it all...haha. 

I think the common theme has obviously been getting a new lens vice new body. I will continue to weigh options and when the right opportunity presents itself then I will know.


----------



## pgriz (Feb 18, 2013)

Juga, look at the last 500 images you've taken, and of the ones that didn't work, figure out whether it was due to technical or other reasons.  If technical, was it due to not enough light, blur due to movement, lack of image sharpness, lack of reach, lack of breadth?  Which of those shots would you really, really have wanted to get?  Depending on what you find, you will see whether you need more light, better lenses, or a better body.  We all have our biases and our own experience informs our advice to you, but it may not be relevant.  What you have to figure out is what is your most common limitation that is preventing you from getting the majority of the not-so-great shots.  Once you have that answer, you will have a clearer idea of where you need to spend time/money/effort.


----------



## Juga (Feb 18, 2013)

pgriz said:


> Juga, look at the last 500 images you've taken, and of the ones that didn't work, figure out whether it was due to technical or other reasons.  If technical, was it due to not enough light, blur due to movement, lack of image sharpness, lack of reach, lack of breadth?  Which of those shots would you really, really have wanted to get?  Depending on what you find, you will see whether you need more light, better lenses, or a better body.  We all have our biases and our own experience informs our advice to you, but it may not be relevant.  What you have to figure out is what is your most common limitation that is preventing you from getting the majority of the not-so-great shots.  Once you have that answer, you will have a clearer idea of where you need to spend time/money/effort.



The best advice given yet on this forum. Thanks!


----------



## bigal1000 (Feb 18, 2013)

Well a lot of people think your belittling them and get very angry,but what do you think about getting better lenses then upgrading the body?


----------



## Juga (Feb 18, 2013)

bigal1000 said:


> Well a lot of people think your belittling them and get very angry,but what do you think about getting better lenses then upgrading the body?



That is unfortunate if people really think that because I value all opinions unless someone is arrogant, rude, or condescending. I think upgrading lenses would be good if it gets the results I want. There is so much to consider.


----------



## texkam (Feb 18, 2013)

> Also the 7D is expandable to 12800 ISO which is significant compared to 6400. Also if you read my posts earlier you would have read that I am also considering the 6D which is a significant jump in low light shooting as well.
> "expandable" does not mean it provides real 12800 ISO (so, more noise).





> If you look on DXOmark, T4i sensor is actually slightly worst than T3 in terms of noise (and different from 7D, which is slightly better and the same as T3i, T2i, 60D). So, not much gain in terms of low light -gain you could have with a lens with larger aperture. From this my suggestion for a Tamron 17-50/2.8, good value for money, and two stops of gain at tele end. Or go cheap, buy a Yongnuo flash + wireless trigger and become a strobist



pgriz is absolutely correct, but enzodm is spot on. It seems that you have figured that your most common limitation that is preventing you from getting the majority of the not-so-great shots is lack of light. OK, good. Now, upgrading to either of these models will have little effect on that. Don't waste your money. You would need to spend way beyond your budget to get a much better body in order to produce significantly better results in this area. So that doesn't solve your problem does it? You are still faced with the lack of light delema. So this leaves you with 2 other choices with your limited budget, faster glass and/or lighting of some kind. For the amount you would spend on a body upgrade, that would have practically no effect, you could purchase the Tamron 17-50/2.8, a Yongnuo flash and wireless triggers and realize a staggering improvement in what you would be able to produce. It's really not that complicated.

It's unfortunate that you are confusing a willingness to help with arrogant, rude, or condescending. I can see you are new here. So much still to learn. I'll just leave it at that. Cheers.


----------



## Juga (Feb 18, 2013)

texkam said:


> > Also the 7D is expandable to 12800 ISO which is significant compared to 6400. Also if you read my posts earlier you would have read that I am also considering the 6D which is a significant jump in low light shooting as well.
> > "expandable" does not mean it provides real 12800 ISO (so, more noise).
> 
> 
> ...



I honestly give up with you.


----------



## bigal1000 (Feb 25, 2013)

texkam said:


> > Also the 7D is expandable to 12800 ISO which is significant compared to 6400. Also if you read my posts earlier you would have read that I am also considering the 6D which is a significant jump in low light shooting as well.
> > "expandable" does not mean it provides real 12800 ISO (so, more noise).
> 
> 
> ...



Somebody kill that ant!!


----------



## stevensondrive (Mar 4, 2013)

so what did you end up doing??


----------



## Juga (Mar 6, 2013)

stevensondrive said:


> so what did you end up doing??



Well I looked at my financial situation and came up with a budget with what I think will give me the best option. I can't afford the 6D plus the lenses that it requires to use its full potential. The 7D is a nice camera but the difference between the T4i and it wasn't too big, or at least not big enough to stretch my budget. So I am saving for a nice piece of glass and upgraded to the T4i at a great price. The piece of glass I am looking at is the EF 24-70mm f/4L IS USM. 

It fits my budget and allows me to upgrade lens at the same time. I know some won't agree with the direction I went but I took into account body + lens in relation to my budget.


----------



## texkam (Mar 6, 2013)

With your T4i, you can now shoot noisier pics in somewhat less light. And if it is still too dark for your expected f/4 purchase, no worries, for you can always choose to use your convenient, economical, pop-up flash. Of course, by the time you are able to purchase the EF 24-105 f/4 IS USM Canon will have probably released an updated body. Congratulations on your purchase.


----------



## Juga (Mar 6, 2013)

texkam said:


> With your T4i, you can now shoot noisier pics in somewhat less light. And if it is still too dark for your expected f/4 purchase, no worries, for you can always choose to use your convenient, economical, pop-up flash. Of course, by the time you are able to purchase the EF 24-105 f/4 IS USM Canon will have probably released an updated body. Congratulations on your purchase.



Thanks, I am not worried about them updating the body because this one will serve me well for a while. A Speedlite 430EX II is my next immediate purchase so...Thanks for your input however sarcastic it is but lenses are certainly priority. If it helps you understand my move the extra $300 spent on the T4i vs T3 was worth it with the higher resolution, ability to use higher ISO, speed, 1080p video, and speedlite transmitter. I know these are small in comparision to the 7D or 6D but it is what fit my budget best so I can afford things such as the lenses, speedlite, filters, etc. Now it may seem like I am underminding your opinion when in fact I honestly believe that I am taking it into consideration because if I were to upgrade to the 7D then I don't know when I would be able to afford the other little pieces that I need to get the results that I want. Does this make sense?


----------



## texkam (Mar 7, 2013)

Yes, it makes a little more sense, simply because you now mention your desire for shooting video, something that you didn't mention earlier. For your type of shooting and budget, the T4i is a better choice than the other 2 models.

If you're willing to learn how to use a manual flash, consider the Yongnuo 560II. Amazon.com: Yongnuo YN-560 II Speedlight Flash for Canon and Nikon. GN58.: Camera & Photo. You'll have money left over for this: Amazon.com: Yongnuo RF-603 C1 2.4GHz Wireless Flash Trigger/Wireless Shutter Release Transceiver Kit for Canon Rebel 300D/350D/400D/450D/500D/550D/1000D Series: Camera & Photo


----------



## Juga (Mar 7, 2013)

texkam said:


> Yes, it makes a little more sense, simply because you now mention your desire for shooting video, something that you didn't mention earlier. For your type of shooting and budget, the T4i is a better choice than the other 2 models.
> 
> If you're willing to learn how to use a manual flash, consider the Yongnuo 560II. Amazon.com: Yongnuo YN-560 II Speedlight Flash for Canon and Nikon. GN58.: Camera & Photo. You'll have money left over for this: Amazon.com: Yongnuo RF-603 C1 2.4GHz Wireless Flash Trigger/Wireless Shutter Release Transceiver Kit for Canon Rebel 300D/350D/400D/450D/500D/550D/1000D Series: Camera & Photo



Shooting video isn't a huge priority of mine but I have to make the wife happy. Happy wife equals happy life right? 

Thanks for the suggestion on flash. I will research it because like I said last post, it is my next immediate purchase.


----------

